# Laptop DVD not working



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Bad DVD disk or if it's on every disk then it's likely a DVD drive hardware issue. Unless you reinstalled the OS it is not likely software. DVD driver software has been standard for several years. In device manager do you see the DVD drive? Double click on it and see if windows shows. Problem


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

jimn01 said:


> Bad DVD disk or if it's on every disk then it's likely a DVD drive hardware issue. Unless you reinstalled the OS it is not likely software. DVD driver software has been standard for several years. In device manager do you see the DVD drive? Double click on it and see if windows shows. Problem


Thanks for responding.
Device manager shows it and to be working. Go figure. Definitely not a disc problem. Tried multiple discs. DVD, CD etc. Same problem. Really angers me to think its a bad 
DVD driver. Laptop only about a year old. I shouldn't be surprised. So tired of all the poor quality junk out there. 
So wished there would be one computer maker that would give a rats ass about quality and stand out as a cut above the rest. I've yet to see it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

It's not Dell's fault per se. No matter the brand name, almost 100% of all computer components these days are made in China. 

Not to bash China, IMHO they have come a long way and they do manufacture quite a bit of good quality merchandise.

Anyway, rather than replacing the DVD drive (if it is out of warranty) you might think about getting an external USB DVD drive. Might be a lot cheaper. I bought one about a year ago on eeebay for $17. Works fine.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

If it's only a year old there's a good chance Dell will replace it under warranty. Can't hurt to ask. Log into their online service thing.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

ZZZZZ said:


> It's not Dell's fault per se. No matter the brand name, almost 100% of all computer components these days are made in China. Not to bash China, IMHO they have come a long way and they do manufacture quite a bit of good quality merchandise. Anyway, rather than replacing the DVD drive (if it is out of warranty) you might think about getting an external USB DVD drive. Might be a lot cheaper. I bought one about a year ago on eeebay for $17. Works fine.


That was my plan. Took it to a computer geek and he thought it's either corrupt or bad disc drive. Won't know until I wipe my laptop clean or replace the disc drive. Whatever direction I go, rest assured, it will the other one
Thank you


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

TheBobmanNH said:


> If it's only a year old there's a good chance Dell will replace it under warranty. Can't hurt to ask. Log into their online service thing.


Well I tried that. Talked to a "Bill" from New Delhi, India. All I could understand was "$200 and we help you over phone."


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Did you try this link?

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Products/?app=warranty


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

tribe_fan said:


> Did you try this link? http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Products/?app=warranty



Thank you very much. I'll give it a try.


----------



## seosp2 (Nov 4, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> It's not Dell's fault per se. No matter the brand name, almost 100% of all computer components these days are made in China.
> 
> Not to bash China, IMHO they have come a long way and they do manufacture quite a bit of good quality merchandise.
> 
> Anyway, rather than replacing the DVD drive (if it is out of warranty) you might think about getting an external USB DVD drive. Might be a lot cheaper. I bought one about a year ago on eeebay for $17. Works fine.



Buying an external DVD drive is the best way to solve DVD problem. If you want to buy a new DVD drive, it is wise to purchase an external one.


----------

